# How About The Drill That Drills Square Holes?



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm courious about those bits that are designed to cut square holes and if they would work for cutting the beginning and ending of mortise. Then if the ends are indeed square a regular bit that cuts flat bottoms could be used to route out the main part of the mortise. A chisel would not be required. Maybe I'm way out of line, but won't know unless I ask about the idea or try it myself. 

Jerry
C.City, TX


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jerry, You had a thread about mortises a couple of weeks ago and one of the members posted an excellent photo with information about mortising bits. You either need a dedicated mortise machine or a drill-press adaptor kit to utilize the type that I am making reference to. I can drill mortises in several square dimensions using a Delta Mortise Adaptor Kit (attached to my drill press), but let me tell you now; it is a painstaking process to setup if you're only needing to make a few holes with it.
The mortises get their elongated rectangular shape via multiple overlapping squares.
I hope this helps! Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

No chisel needed plus it very quick to setup and use...

==


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> Jerry, You had a thread about mortises a couple of weeks ago and one of the members posted an excellent photo with information about mortising bits. You either need a dedicated mortise machine or a drill-press adaptor kit to utilize the type that I am making reference to. I can drill mortises in several square dimensions using a Delta Mortise Adaptor Kit (attached to my drill press), but let me tell you now; it is a painstaking process to setup if you're only needing to make a few holes with it.
> The mortises get their elongated rectangular shape via multiple overlapping squares.
> I hope this helps! Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia



O.K. Otis, you have answered my question, I'll give that idea up and continue with my thinking, sure wish that it would warm up so that I get out in shop.This has been the coldest winter that I've seen here in Texas since I left Alaska.

Jerry


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> O.K. Otis, you have answered my question, I'll give that idea up and continue with my thinking, sure wish that it would warm up so that I get out in shop.This has been the coldest winter that I've seen here in Texas since I left Alaska.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry, Jerry, Jerry...

I discussed this in-depth in that same thread Otis referred to.

Why give up? Once you learn how to set it up, then get it set up... Like Bob showed, then quick and easy.

Quicker if you buy an actual mortiser, where you can leave it set up.

As for then using something else to get the bottoms smooth... ??? Why? Didn't we discuss this already? I remember doing so. The bottoms do not need to be smooth, just free of anything loose. (I use a trimmed allen wrench to get the chips out of mortising bit holes.) The tenons are trimmed short, so they can go full depth. 

Any method you do, there is going to be a learning curve. Just like anything in life. You just need to do a few mortises and see what works best for you, easiest for you. You won't know that "what" unless you try it.

Remember? By hand with chisels. By hand with drill and chisels. Plunge router. Router table. Both those maybe trimmed with chisels. Mortising bit. Etc. Etc. Etc. 

Heck. Got a screw driver and hammer? Grind an edge on an old screwdriver. A couple scraps of wood... Not pretty or easy, but it would give you the idea of how, while knowing that "any" other way you do it after that is going to be easier and prettier. That would set up an appreciation to that.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I'm courious about those bits that are designed to cut square holes and if they would work for cutting the beginning and ending of mortise. Then if the ends are indeed square a regular bit that cuts flat bottoms could be used to route out the main part of the mortise. A chisel would not be required. Maybe I'm way out of line, but won't know unless I ask about the idea or try it myself.
> 
> Jerry
> C.City, TX


The ones I am familiar with have an auger bit that rotates within a square tubular chisel. They are obtainable in several different sizes and are most suitable for using in a drill press or morticing tool. They would probably work quite well for what you want to do.

Gerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> Jerry, Jerry, Jerry...
> 
> I discussed this in-depth in that same thread Otis referred to.
> 
> ...



Mike.... Mike...Mike,
I know that we have discussed all of this before as you have pointed out in the post above. It was only after what Otis said about the difficulty of setting up the drill for cutting square holds that I decided to take his word for it and not use the drill for making square holes that I said that I would give up on that. Right now I'm back to buying a set of chisels and a guide. I did get the bit that was suggested to me earlier. I have more time to think about these things than I have shop time. My wife is recovering from back surgery and I am still not up to speed after my bout with Ecoli poisoning earlier this year. So, I have spent more time thinking than I have been actually doing. I certainly have not given up on learning how to make the joint, just haven't decided which way to go. I am working on one small project that I want to use the M&T joint on but I also know that I will use it again someplace down the line.

Jerry


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Just for FYI-
Orion Mortising Attachment Presented by Woodcraft - YouTube


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jerry-meister, Here are several things:
Do you realize how funny it sounds for you to speak of how cold it is in *TEXAS*, after moving from *ALASKA*? You got me tickled on that one! I figured you would be out in your shop wearing Bermuda shorts!

As is so typical, Bob gave you an excellent presentation with appropriate photos to show the "hollow chisel mortising bits". These can be used as Bob has indicated - with the drill press mortising kit for _some drill presses_. Also, (and what I would do if mortises were often necessary for me) is to have either a dedicated mortising machine or a drill press specifically set-up for mortising. Bob's photos also show how he has tackled the hold-down issue - which is so critical when cutting mortises. He used two- vices to create a much better hold-down than what my (Delta) kit came with, and the hold-down is what takes so stinking long to get perfectly set-up. Great job, Bob!

Jerry, knowing the precision that you desire - you will probably do best with a dedicated mortising machine, there are several on the market; and they keep you from having your drill press tied-up. You are the kind of guy that will get it, use it, perfect it and then wonder how you ever did without it in the first place. I gotta ask you again, though; In the finished project, will the mortise joints be visible to a casual observer? I ask (mostly because I've forgotten if we already covered this) wondering if a simple multiple dowel joint will work just as well for you.

Tell your wife I will be keeping her surgery on my mind and in my prayers. In 1980, I built a house for a friend - long story short, I fell 28 feet into a masonry scrap pile. I landed on "all fours" - like a kid crawling. I broke both forearms, both shins, 3 ribs and 6- vertebrae. I had two follow-up surgeries and over 950 sutures and about 150 staples. I say this to point out that my (resultant) lower back surgery was difficult, but 25 months after the fall, I was "as good as new". That back surgery (although not "elective") was the best thing that I have ever done for my health. By the way, I no longer climb 40 foot ladders - I'll be 60 on my next birthday and ever since that fall - heights bother me more than most people.

Message to Mike: Hey Buddy *GET A GRIP*, don't *YOU* remember that Jerry is a perfectionist personality type? Jerry considers things "6 ways from Sunday", but once he sets-out to actually do the work he has confidence in his methods and produces some truly AMAZING workmanship. Some of Jerry's first questions were pertinent to getting angles accurate to standards that many of us never consider, but it wasn't HOT AIR; after Jerry shared photos of some of his work I NEARLY DROPPED TO THE FLOOR - IT WAS THAT GOOD! I asked one big favor from Jerry and so far he has delivered: Please don't show that to my wife or she will expect me to stay in the basement woodshop 24/7 until I can make something that nice! Then, she would be disappointed in me forever!

Hey Mike, By the way: Did you get my [personal] email with the job offer? I think it has been about a week since I sent it. I know you work while I sleep, but please let me know if you didn't receive it so I can re-send it.

Later guys, Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Sherry (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a mortising machine, if that is what you are talking about. It is basically a drill press that has a square, chisel-like jacket that presses down through the just drilled hole to take out the corners and make it square. If you can do this with simply a bit in another sosrt of drill, I don't know about it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sherry, doesn't your "chisel-like jacket" protrude into the workpiece _simultaneously_ with the clearing bit? When you refer to the "just drilled hole" it almost sounds like two procedures. Did I misunderstand?


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> Jerry-meister, Here are several things:
> Do you realize how funny it sounds for you to speak of how cold it is in *TEXAS*, after moving from *ALASKA*? You got me tickled on that one! I figured you would be out in your shop wearing Bermuda shorts!
> 
> As is so typical, Bob gave you an excellent presentation with appropriate photos to show the "hollow chisel mortising bits". These can be used as Bob has indicated - with the drill press mortising kit for _some drill presses_. Also, (and what I would do if mortises were often necessary for me) is to have either a dedicated mortising machine or a drill press specifically set-up for mortising. Bob's photos also show how he has tackled the hold-down issue - which is so critical when cutting mortises. He used two- vices to create a much better hold-down than what my (Delta) kit came with, and the hold-down is what takes so stinking long to get perfectly set-up. Great job, Bob!
> ...



Otis,
I can see how you would chuckle about my complaining about it being cold here in Texas after living in Alaska, I can't imagine working in the shop with a heavy parka and mukluks like I would wear when in Alaska. So much of the issue of 40 degree weather being cold has to do with my getting acclamated to warmer weather here in Texas.

Part of what is going on for me in regard to my quest for tools to cut mortises has to do with the fact that I have spent so much on tools over the past three years or so and finished very many projects. My wife has asked me finish some of my projects before spending a lot more money. This request came when I was thinking about buying a Saw Stop, three grand as you already know, so I told myself that she was making sense so I decided to keep my spending to a minimum this year until I finished some of my work. Part of the reason, actually all of the reason for being so slow is that I am just learning how to turn the tools on and off. Also, I have no way of knowing what level of accuracy is normal when it comes to woodworking. This has caused me to be critical of work and to do the best that I can.

I don't have a great need to do a lot of mortise cutting right now, just this one little end table for my sister. Her husband is a long time woodworker but to busy to make her a table right now. Due to the fact that it will be easier to send the table unassembled, I want Blake, my sister's husband, to put it together. Consequently I want my work to be right when he sees it. Kinda a issue of pride I suppose.

Anyway Otis, I want you to know how much your encouragement means to me and will cause me to keep trying to do my best. I think that I am going to just buy a single quarter inch Blue Chip chisel and a low cost guide. I'll try the Scary Sharp sharpening method. This should open the doors to a new learning experience and I will then see what my next step will be. This forum has been such a great help to me and I recognize that I drive some of the members nuts with my questions and ignorance but until somebody tells me to go away, I'll keep asking.

Jerry

I suppose that eventually a dedicated mortise machine will be added to my shop along with a wood lathe and a drum sander. I still want the Saw Stop even though it is hard to justify in light of how well my present saw is working. Fact is, I like nice tools that do what they are designed to do and do it very well. You may have figured this out after reading about my past interest in shooting.


----------

